# New website - check it out



## coffee_omega

After months of re-branding the logo and the new e-commerce site we have finally launched our new logo and website, check it out

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk

There are few bug fixes we are still working on any comments will be appreciated....

Admin Team


----------



## BoldBlend

Looks nice. Loads a little slowly on mobile, but that might be because you use a lot of pictures. Could consider Accelerated Mobile Pages (AMP). It's a matter of simply adding some code, so really easy to do. Not sure what your programming language is, but here is an outline of AMP for HTML, JS, and others. Might be worth a look.

I also noticed that your organic search traffic is quite low and you get most of your traffic from paid search. Yeah, I checked out your stats ;-) Is that creepy? Lol. I'm not sure if you optimised your content or not, but that would be a step. If you go to the left hand side of the link I gave you of your stats, you will see a tab that says competitors. You can then check out their stats and the top keywords they are ranking for. It can help you to know what you should be trying to rank for yourself. Can all be pretty helpful to know, but be forewarned.....some of this can take up an incredible amount of time. Nevertheless, when you get results and don't have to pay for it, that time is money.


----------



## lolana

Hey Coffeeomega. Quick question...Have you considered optimizing the website for mobile devices?


----------



## RichD1

Pages take for ever to load plus you get this annoying line with a % rolling across the screen.It then sat at 99% for a couple of minutes!! Clocked reload and it has done the same thing. Page took about 4 minutes to load. Tried another page still the same.

Richard


----------



## RichD1

Should have added that I'm using a Mac laptop on fibre broadband.

Richard


----------



## Jacko112

Yeah I'm getting the same as Richard - pages are taking too long to load unfortunately. When it loads though site looks good.


----------



## mremanxx

Ditto for me too.

Do you expect to get the Sette 270W model?

If so how much and when?


----------



## grumpydaddy

150Mb connection: 10 seconds a page.... your competitors load in about 0.5 secs at most


----------



## Drewster

What they all said.... Far, far too slow!

Any website that shows me a "progress bar" when loading gets pretty short shift.

Pages should load and thats it....

apart from the plain "pain in the *rse" factor I always get suspicious of lots of work loading pages... what else is it doing in the background?

I don't hang around just close the page down (and don't go back).


----------



## grumpydaddy

Any clues yet what the issue is ?










Waiting for page to load


----------



## Dylan

Just reiterate whats being said above.

The loading bar looks like it's about to load a flash website, but its just a regular website below.

If you hit the 'stop' button on your browser as soon as the loading bar starts, it still completes and the webpage behind it is already loaded, suggesting the page is loading fine but whatever plugin your using that has this loading bar is needlessly overlaying on top of the website.

It happens every time, even on a page refresh where the website should already be cached.


----------



## Hal.E.Lujah

-


----------



## coffee_omega

majority if issues solved....

apology all

It should be much better now................ http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk


----------

